# Uhmmm, what does DBS stand for?



## deebeeeff (Oct 10, 2006)

Uhmmm, what does DBS stand for?
I feel so dumb for asking, but I have a fever of 100.5 so I think it is okay.:lol:


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Direct Broadcast Satellite

Here is related link to this:
http://www.bitpipe.com/tlist/Direct-Broadcast-Satellite.html


----------



## deebeeeff (Oct 10, 2006)

Darkman said:


> Direct Broadcast Satellite
> 
> Here is related link to this:
> http://www.bitpipe.com/tlist/Direct-Broadcast-Satellite.html


Thanks! I am educated now.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

DBS also stands for _'Death Bed Syndrome'_. 
Hope you're feeling better this morning. :feelbette


----------



## oldave (Dec 22, 2003)

My initials are actually DBS


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I know a person who's initials are DBS and DSS.  They're brothers, so they have the same last name, and their parents named all the kids names that start with D.


----------



## SNAP (Dec 8, 2006)

No DOS in the group?



Steve Mehs said:


> I know a person who's initials are DBS and DSS.  They're brothers, so they have the same last name, and their parents named all the kids names that start with D.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

DNS?


----------

